# Creatine micro dosing?



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 21, 2012)

So I've been on creatine monohydrate for a few years on and off and consistently taking 5-6 grams daily all in one dose same time each day for the past year. Lately though I'm finding that a whole 5 grams (one teaspoon) doesn't sit well with me often resulting in stomach cramps and other mild negative sides. I'm guessing it would be just as effective if I broke down the dose into two 2.5 gram doses one AM and one PM this would be ok? Hoping to maintain the daily dose but minimize the sides. Anyone else dose like this? Just curious.


----------



## desmorris (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes... try in that way.. it will help you.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Split it up see if that helps.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup, I've been doing the 2.5 dose off and on for years now; it prevents me from holding too much water. Also, try stirring the creatine (monohydrate) into a warm or hot liquid over the course of a minute or so...until it's all dissolved. This will help prevent cramping and bloating and ensure absorption.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 22, 2012)

Try a ethyl Ester creatine.monohydrate is hard on your body and causes a shit load of water retention .. My coach said it's comparable to eating a bag of Lays potato chips!


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 22, 2012)

A while back I switched from 5g to a single 2.5g dose a day and could never tell any difference in performance. I did notice less initial bloating and discomfort, total water weight remained the same. I would go with a single 2.5g dose first and see how it works for you.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 22, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> A while back I switched from 5g to a single 2.5g dose a day and could never tell any difference in performance. I did notice less initial bloating and discomfort, total water weight remained the same. I would go with a single 2.5g dose first and see how it works for you.



Interesting, I was thinking this would make sense. It's said that it takes anywhere from 2-3 grams of maintenance for creatine stores to stay full. Especially for people who enjoy meats I would assume you get close to 5 g daily that way. I did a similar thing cutting down from 10 g daily to 5. Less sides and same gains but I was always skeptical to going under 5 g per day espEcially since I walk around at 200 lbs sometimes heavier. I also know that from the actual 5 g you actually throw in your cup and chug in a hurry you loose some as there is always that bit left behind at least for me there is and I'm sure absorption rate is never 100%. Regardless, thanks for the input, I migh dropmdownnto 3 g daily and see how that works.


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 22, 2012)

Ya i have also cut down and don't notice a change in my performance. I have not had any side effects since I have split my oz intake. I do take some in the morning and usually around 4 in the afternoon, and it still gives me results.


----------



## mikadoo (Mar 1, 2012)

I put 3g in my coffee every morning with no sides at all


----------



## yeksetm (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never noticed any bad sides but I have a dodgy stomach most days! How much extra water weight do you think you would hold whilst take creatine?


----------



## Tuco (Mar 1, 2012)

Never had sides, I do 5grams pre and post workout.


----------



## caaraa (Mar 2, 2012)

Split it up see if that helps.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the reason why I've only put 3g of creatine (mono) in All in 1. It's been proven in study after study that 2.5 to 3g is perfectly fine.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 2, 2012)

I get plain, unflavored whey and mix it with cocoa and some glucose for flavor. When I mix it, I also add enough creatine so that in a scoop of whey I should get about a gram.  I also add creatine to my workout drink (grapefruit juice, BCAAs, creatine and water), and add a bit extra in my post-workout shake.

I never had a problem with large doses, however I figure it would probably be best absorbed more slowly, and also probably be best taken when the muscles currently using it up have a lot of blood flow.

Best thing about putting it in my water bottle is that in the time it takes me to get to the gym, and do a workout, it's all dissolved.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 3, 2012)

yeksetm said:


> I've never noticed any bad sides but I have a dodgy stomach most days! How much extra water weight do you think you would hold whilst take creatine?



5 to 8 lbs is what I usually shed when I stop, all within weeks.


----------

